# The inquisitive son



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

"Dad, why did you and mum name my sister Teresa? "
"Because your mum loves Easter, and Teresa is an anagram of it." 
"Thanks Dad"
"That's ok Alan"


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

:!: :roll:


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

MarksBlackTT said:


> :!: :roll:


What is Alan an anagram for...? :roll:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol:


----------

